# Installing Cups and cups-pdf on FreeBSD 12.1



## ssppmm (Nov 20, 2020)

Hello, I'm trying to install cups on FreeBSD and then connect from Windows, print a pdf and the pdf appears on FreeBSD, but when I print, the file isn't the pdf, it's a blanck page with a name file weird (ssmbprn. 00000 ...- job.pdf) how can I fix it?
Thank you


----------

